# Shark Scare



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Weather was awesome today but the fish were not. Got out to Navarre about 6:15, saw a guy pull in a nice pomp, got out about just under a mile past the end of the pier and started hearing some splashing behind me. It went on for almost ten minutes and i could never see what the hell it was. It was really close because i felt some water splash on my back. Then i turn around and see a grey back fin about the size of my entire torso out of the water about five feet from the back of my kayak. Not sure what type of shark it was and really did not care, i just slung my paddle near it and it scooted off quick splashing water on me. I started heading in and after a bit of speedy paddleing i realized how awesome that was even though it spooked me. I then got my only fiah on the day, a nice spanish. I did see two big turtles and threw a cobia jig near them but no bites. Just need the fish to catch up to the weather and the sharks to stay where they belong, down deep.


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

Splashing around near a boat or kayak sounds more like Dolphin hunting or playing. Especially this time of year when they have young-uns they are trying to teach. 
I have rarely seen sharks acting in this manner unless they were chasing something.


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

100% not a dolphin, i wished it was. Like i said the dorsal fin was five feet behind me and i have seen enough dolphins to know the difference. Dolphins usually always give themselves away because they have to take breaths, this bastard was not taking breaths. None the less it was just as cool as it was scary.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

I have also had this happen to me. It is pretty scary when you're by yourself. I had a small blackfin follow me one time like that and almost shit my pants. I figure if small ones will do it big ones will also. That reminds me I need to get a gaff.


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Ya it freaked me out, i think i am going to start putting my pole spear on the side of my kayak, it gives a good jab and is long enough to reach. Today was one of those days on the water by yourself you only hear what is going on in the water around you, dead silence out there, that is why the shark freaked me out.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

LoL dont be a baby. I think the world record black tip is only about 160 pounds, barely enough to even nibble on your toes!

Ask YaknTat what it feels like to have an 8ft tiger come up and nibble on your bait tube!

About an hour later the same shark came up and hit my king rig as I left it dangling in the water while I was bottom fishing. I thought it was fun! Weve seen some big hammers and makos as well out there.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Wouldnt want a run in with a Tiger or Mako out there. That would suck and make me think twice about going by myself at all. Hell I was fishing last night and almost got pulled over by a monster red when my drag locked up and he ran straight down under me. Thought it was a shark after seeing argobull catch a small blacktip earlier in the night and the bulls being caught at sikes. Wasent by myself but we were spread out pretty well. Also it was night so its just a little more creepy. Plus I am a pretty big baby. Ask my wife.


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Seems very exciting and puckering at the same time, lol. A good size Spanish always helps out a slow day


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

You're going to run into a big shark eventually. That's simply a matter of time on the water. Having something to poke 'em with is reassuring. That said, I've had numerous encounters like the one you explain. Sharks are curious creatures. I've had a couple come up mouth gaping in my paddle wash, same splashing sound. The same happened to my brother. Next thing I'm paddling in a school of blacktips and spinners that are finning right next to my boat.

Sharks are simply a reality in the ocean. To lose your mind over one would be foolish. Just prepare yourself for the day when a big hammer or tiger decides to show up. I've always thought if's he looking for a meal, I might as well give 'em one with a hook in it. They still act like every other fish with a hook in their mouth.


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

I have caught and seen sharks my. Whole life, i grew up on the beach in Panama City Beach. It was just the silence and the fact that i am pretty sure he was there for a good ten minutes. It did not spook me oit of the water, just made me want to move faster for a minute. I know that the chances are slim to none that something terrible will happen with a shark but it gets your mind racing a bit, especially when you cannot even see another person. But i am already trying to figjre out when i can go again.


----------



## Kayak Rookie (Mar 15, 2011)

Haven't had any shark scares but have had rays jump out of no were near the yak scaring the crap out of me. The bad part is their is no warning before they go airborne and can only hope they don't end up in the yak with you.


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

I have had some huge rays right under me and have seen them jump from a boat. Very cool to see.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> LoL dont be a baby. I think the world record black tip is only about 160 pounds, barely enough to even nibble on your toes!
> 
> Ask YaknTat what it feels like to have an 8ft tiger come up and nibble on your bait tube!
> 
> About an hour later the same shark came up and hit my king rig as I left it dangling in the water while I was bottom fishing. I thought it was fun! Weve seen some big hammers and makos as well out there.


dorsal the size of his torso sounds like a great hammer. not many sharks, even 13fters, will have a dorsal that size.

P.s. i agree, Don't be a baby. spin around a take a pic next time.


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

I am poor i cannot afford a fancy camera, it was a big friggin fin though. I wish i could have seen the rest of him. Do not worry about me being a baby, i stayed out and caught fish after it. I just have babies i have to take care of too, makes you think.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

punkfishking said:


> I am poor i cannot afford a fancy camera, it was a big friggin fin though. I wish i could have seen the rest of him. Do not worry about me being a baby, i stayed out and caught fish after it. I just have babies i have to take care of too, makes you think.


dude, i was giving you hard time, as was JD. .. smile!


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Iknow, it is hard to show if you are upset in a typed msg. I am not mad, i laugh at a lot of stuff people post. That is why i shared the story.


----------

